# sting



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone out there has had a bad local reaction to a sting and has had to quit beekeeping because of it! i got stung on my thumb, the sensitive part! and got an infection, my thumb swelled up like a balloon, i beleive i got all the stinger out, but i have been stung plenty in the past (at least 6 or 7 X)and never had this happen... my doc says i may be developing a sensitivity to beestings...is it just the location (my thumb) is a bad one? i am a little concerned, but i will never give up my bees!
Thanks for any input!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought bees from a bee keeper last summer who had been keeping them 45 years.
He got stung had the shortness of breath and called 9-11 he was lucky as he lived on the out skirts of a village where the county has a EMT station. He spent 3 days in the hospital and now carries an EPI PEN where ever he goes even though he does not have bees any longer.

I would just keep an EPI Pen handy and go on as before. Some times I swell after getting stung but not often and it seems to depend on the area of the sting and if it has been the whole winter since getting one.

 Al


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Every sting has a different affect on a person. Most of the ones I get are gone within minutes. Of course, Murphy's law still applies. If I get stung in the face and have a public appointment, it will swell 20 times as much as it does when I will be staying home. :shrug:

I had one two weeks ago that got infected and caused a hard knot the size of a golf ball over a period of a week. When I opened it, out came a black item I believe to be the stinger. It was well by the next day. 

In your case, I would go on as usual until it repeats, then look into it. It may never happen again, or it may happen once or twice yearly.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Every sting I get can be different.

My first sting when I started beekeeping was on the back of my hand and have had my fingers to my elbow swell. It subsided after a few days. I got an Epi-Pen after that. I never go into the apiary without letting someone else know I'm in the hives and I never mess with the bees when I'm home alone. 

A few years ago, I was stung over 20 times on my head and neck (veil gapped open). I did have to use the Epi-Pen and was hospitalized for 24 hours.

Last year, I didn't react to bee stings (yay!!!)

Just received a few stings yesterday on my wrist. My hand is fine, but I am swollen up to my elbow.


----------



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> I bought bees from a bee keeper last summer who had been keeping them 45 years.
> He got stung had the shortness of breath and called 9-11 he was lucky as he lived on the out skirts of a village where the county has a EMT station. He spent 3 days in the hospital and now carries an EPI PEN where ever he goes even though he does not have bees any longer.
> 
> I would just keep an EPI Pen handy and go on as before. Some times I swell after getting stung but not often and it seems to depend on the area of the sting and if it has been the whole winter since getting one.
> ...


Well, maybe that gentleman had shortness of breath for other reasons after all he had been beekeeping 45 years! I had them sting me again (through my jeans I might add) and had a local reaction with swelling and pain about 12 hours later. I wasn't even thinking about it ...I'm just hoping that this is it and I can continue beekeeping...also that seems right if you don't get stung all winter the reaction will be stronger.


----------



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

My doc says some people are sensitive to bee stings...I do not want to be one of them, but I have never swelled up before like this...maybe the venom is stronger in the spring???hell if I know, but I will continue letting them sting me until I figure out if I am or not (sensitive). Your posts lead me to beleive that perhaps immunity will build up. Happy beekeeping to all, and to fewer bee stings!


----------



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

By the way, I am on antibiotics for 2 weeks for cellulitis from the sting on my thumb....


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

There are any number of factors that can affect the response to a sting. How long was the stinger embedded? How deep did it go? Sometimes I swell and sometimes it's nothing.

Today I had to recapture the swarm that we captured 2 days ago. I think they were feeling a little cramped in the Nuc. They were about 10 feet off the ground and the cluster was wrapped around the trunk of a tree. I took a number of stings through my suit but I think only the very tip of the stinger got through the material. A little annoying, a little redness and no swelling.

Mike


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I've been told by our dr that if the reaction stays in the affected limb (finger sting - reaction does not move past the arm) then it is considered a local reaction and not a sytemic one - not a big deal. Some local reactions can be more pronounced than others.

Nice to know but doesn't really help when it hurts!


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Was stung too many times to count last year. Stung a couple times so far this year.

I was stung above the eye, two weeks ago and had to go to the hospital. I dialed 911 because I was coherent enough to remember but not enough to take some histamine blockers. I was caught completely off-guard. By the time the medics showed I was pretty much out. They did not give me anything and by the time I was half way to the hospital on pure oxygen I simply felt hungover at that point.

Now I am a bit worried to see what happens next. I am not going to stop working my bees or collecting swarms. I am a little gun shy though. 

Head hits are bad because of the amount of vascular flow. CHances are you'll still have a massive local reaction.

Mine was made worse, I think because the guy next to me that scraped out the sting pushed the venom in. You can tell because it feels like you just been injected and there is new sensation of pain. Some folks never feel it, some do. *shrug* 

Not to scare off any new beekeepers.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I suppose your right shortness of breath could be from any thing.

*BUT*

*He got stung had the shortness of breath *and called 9-11 he was lucky as he lived on the out skirts of a village where the county has a EMT station. *He spent 3 days in the hospital* and now carries an EPI PEN where ever he goes even though he does not have bees any longer.

I would suppose like he did that the doctor knew what he was talking about when he said he went into shock over the bee sting.

 Al


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm with reginabee on this one. I have never heard of an annaphylactic shock lasting for more than an hour or so. If he was in the hospital for 3 days, I'm guessing he had more problems than just a reaction to a sting. Every case I know about either were over it in a few minutes, or dead. I have known both.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

cathleenc said:


> I've been told by our dr that if the reaction stays in the affected limb (finger sting - reaction does not move past the arm) then it is considered a local reaction and not a sytemic one - not a big deal. Some local reactions can be more pronounced than others.
> 
> Nice to know but doesn't really help when it hurts!


That's what I've been told too. Unfortunately, I swell up like a balloon when stung. Swelling lasts 2-3 days. It is definately a local reaction, and I am not allergic. I just take measures to avoid getting stung.

I don't see why anyone should quit beekeeping because of a local reaction to a beesting. You might need to take some extra precautions, but that's all.


----------



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

I let myself get stung a few times more to see my reaction and so far it is ok. I did not remove the stinger fully as I was worrying about the pregnant lady next to me who got stung under the eye...well, I suppose we should all be careful, you never know when you could get a possible reaction. Be well!


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

One time my ankle swelled up so much I couldn't walk. That's the worst reaction I've had. I haven't had a sting I could find five minutes later since.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

last year, I had one episode of about 40 stings - nothing more major than when I raised my eyebrows it hurt. Two days later it was gone. This year - one sting on the neck - it made a knot on my neck like a golf-ball. It's 5 days later and finally going down. 2nd sting, same day, on my side. Hand-sized rash and knot. If the next time is worse, Dh will take over the bee keeping.


----------



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

another sting today and I am swelled...and icing...I heard toothpaste works well, will let you know...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I've heard a poltice of meat tenderizer. baking soda and tabaco works too.

 Al


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

The best:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#plantain


----------

